# Spider egg sac



## voodoo willy (Feb 1, 2008)

Now take the polyester batting and wrap the chicken wire frame.

Hot glue the edges to keep in place.











Next step is take the ping pong balls and place them on the covered frame.

I cut some in half and use some whole. I also put some underneath the batting and some on top.

After glueing on the ping pong balls I brush on liquid latex over the balls and some on the sack itself.


----------



## voodoo willy (Feb 1, 2008)

After the latex dries Take your airbrush and paint on your light base coat. 

For this I used a light pale green and then I used a darker green to add some shading and viens then I came in with the black and did the same.

I went with black on this one to get a higher contrast






















Next take your webbing cut into strips then dip in latex.Cover and stretch the soaked latex ofer the sack and then let dry.

Cut the webbing before you start dipping into latex. If you haven't worked with latex before you'll soon see why.


----------



## LadyAlthea (Sep 11, 2008)

excellent! and fairly simple as well. thank you!!


----------



## GruselWusel (Aug 8, 2008)

so easy.... but so a great effect!

Thx for the tut!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 13, 2008)

Yeah i need to do some of these! Very nice!


----------



## GruselWusel (Aug 8, 2008)

i have build my own:


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

All right  Thanks for making the tutorial!


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks soooo much for putting this up. It looks so simple but, it took a really sick and creative mind to come up with it. Thank you again.


----------



## voodoo willy (Feb 1, 2008)

GruselWusel said:


> i have build my own:



Looks great!!!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Jul 20, 2008)

That's really gross...which means it's really neat


----------



## all_Swoled_up (Oct 3, 2008)

This was an awesome idea. Making mine as I type (letting the latex dry!). This thing is already looking great and I haven't even painted it yet! I built a fairly big one to go with a giant spider prop that I have. Can't wait till it's done. 

Thanks for the idea and walk-through!


----------



## voodoo willy (Feb 1, 2008)

all_Swoled_up said:


> This was an awesome idea. Making mine as I type (letting the latex dry!). This thing is already looking great and I haven't even painted it yet! I built a fairly big one to go with a giant spider prop that I have. Can't wait till it's done.
> 
> Thanks for the idea and walk-through!


Post some pics when you are done.


----------



## all_Swoled_up (Oct 3, 2008)

voodoo willy said:


> Post some pics when you are done.


Argh, sorry it took so long but I had to wait to get the finishing details done. 


I'm displaying it with a giant spider and web and so I wanted it fairly big. I used 37 ping-pong balls by the end which shows the scale of the thing. I also used fluorescent green paint for the main body since Ill be displaying it under a black light. Since I don't have an airbrush anymore (thanks to my 6 year old monster), I had to free-hand with black spray paint for the highlights. Also, I was leery of dipping the webbing in latex just simply because I figured with my luck I would ruin the whole thing so I just Super 77ed the webbing on. 

Ultimately I like yours a lot better but figure this will work just fine for what I'm using it for. Thanks for a great idea. Can't wait to get this thing up tomorrow!


----------



## voodoo willy (Feb 1, 2008)

That looks HUGE.. I think it turned out great!!!


----------



## tmoney4963 (Nov 3, 2008)

Nice I made a crude one this Halloween (2008) in my spider scene, I will now make others like yours noce job. How did the green look under the black light? I put 2" spiders on tons of 2" spiders on mine that really put the finishing touches on it. I cant wait to try your way.


----------



## all_Swoled_up (Oct 3, 2008)

tmoney4963 said:


> Nice I made a crude one this Halloween (2008) in my spider scene, I will now make others like yours noce job. How did the green look under the black light? I put 2" spiders on tons of 2" spiders on mine that really put the finishing touches on it. I cant wait to try your way.


The paint looked great with the Chauvet blacklight cannon. I also glued some smaller spiders on the outside before hanging it (which you can see in the second pic). Halloween was a hit all around this year!


----------



## voodoo willy (Feb 1, 2008)

all_Swoled_up said:


> The paint looked great with the Chauvet blacklight cannon. I also glued some smaller spiders on the outside before hanging it (which you can see in the second pic). Halloween was a hit all around this year!



That looks great! The green did very well with the blacklights that i used also.
The latex soaked webbing realy popped off the sack under the black light.


----------



## jackpot (Nov 1, 2008)

So nasty, so gross, and now I must make one cause that's just awesome. Great job.


----------



## mr frost (Nov 28, 2008)

man i love this! has anyone put a cheap Skeleton in one for effect? not sure you would see it threw all the latex, but thought i would ask. where does one buy a large anout of latex buy the way?


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

I believe that frightprops carries the latex. I've bought some good stuff from them. Mostly pneumatics though. The stuff isn't cheap.


----------



## voodoo willy (Feb 1, 2008)

MrFrost... If you wanted more of a membrane type sac you could use plastic wrap, then latex that. 

I got my Last batch of latex from Boddybaggin who is a member here on the forum. A gallon will go a long way!!!


----------



## mr frost (Nov 28, 2008)

plastic wrap huh? have you used this style before Willy? any pics? thanks for the heads up guess i will have to get in touch with Boddybaggin, thanks again.


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

Mr Frost - Someone on here did make one with a blucky in it, I believe they used white panty hose to cover it. Let me see if I can find it.


----------



## Dark Star (Sep 24, 2007)

It was Terra, I thought so. here is a video, she also has pics on her profile.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that is so good, i am glad i live no where near you. i hate spiders. your poor victum. shivers


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2008)

Haunted prop supply sells latex too.Ya that's a plug.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

so terra, how did the kids fair on going through your haunt? the scare factor was pretty good there.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

hallorenescene said:


> so terra, how did the kids fair on going through your haunt? the scare factor was pretty good there.


Better then hubby expected! The real little ones came early and I had no scares but they sure did hold onto to Daddy's hands. It was so cute.

Later in the evening _(with full scares)_ the kids made it through screaming and laughing at the same time. Then because they now knew what was in for them, they went in again over and over. One kid asked if he could be a _'scare-actor'_ for me for a while. LOL! He laid in wait and scared kids until his dad yelled for him to get a move on. It was a great night


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that is so cool terra. i'm glad you had a kids friendly time too. they will be your future scare factors. and the kid that helped, now that is awesome. lol. well, from your pics, i can see the kids would have a blast. you really outdid yourself. bbrrrr, i hate spiders, i would be shrieking as i went through, all you would have to do is touch me and i would have the full effect. i would be so getting out of there. lol good job


----------



## paulcav151 (Dec 3, 2009)

VooDoo Willy,

I love it, and am in progress on one myself (done through the first coat of light green paint). I told the kids it was a reindeer feeder... How does the completed sac look under black light? Is there anything on it the way you made them that will glow? I thought I saw a comment regarding that somewhere, but can't seem to find it now. This is my first foray into latex, and am not exactly sure what to expect.

PC


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

thank you for sharing the tutorial.


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

Great idea! I really like how they turned out.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

That turned out great! Here's an idea to kick around for next year - 


Spider's Victim


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Sep 27, 2009)

what kind of latex do you use? and where do u get it? i PMed you to.


----------



## SB_Haunts (Jan 5, 2010)

nice effect will go great with my spider theme, thank you for the tut


----------



## voodoo willy (Feb 1, 2008)

sorry guys I have been super busy. I hope everyone had a great spooking season and had a great Christmas. I used regular liquid latex. And this thing looks awesome under a blacklight. I didn't use them this season but I have big plans for them and many more next year.


----------



## noahbody (Sep 20, 2003)

I really like the look, CREPPY!


----------



## gpawood (Sep 24, 2008)

This is an awesome tut... thanks... I'll be making one, or more, for this season.
tommie c


----------



## a.alderson1014 (Jun 27, 2010)

Really cool sac!

um...I mean egg sac...

We did a big spider area last year and we're planning on using it again this year. Got a huge dropping spider that got some great screams!





...God I hate spiders.


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Love the idea TY!!!


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

wow going to try this this year not much longer now less than two months


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

that is wicked cool gross but cool!!


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

My favorite egg sac tutorial.


----------



## xLawfulevilx (Aug 30, 2015)

Oh this tickles my fancy very much so.


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

Nice - it makes me feel itchy...


----------



## hoegaarden_bier (Nov 1, 2014)

Will definitely try this for next year , thx for sharing .


----------



## RebelDead (Sep 2, 2015)

This looks awesome! Great job and thanks for posting


----------

